# Question regarding Ok To Board



## X-jo (Jul 14, 2014)

So i got an e-visa for a visit to dubai. I booked Emirates Airlines round trip. I uploaded the e-visa here Planning travel : OK to board | Contact Emirates | Help Centre | Emirates

I received a mail today saying 


> Thank you for your e-mail requesting for okay to board.
> Please be informed that the visa details are now updated on the booking and we have notified the concerned Emirates station as well.


Now, exactly how i check if i got this Ok-to-board status? First time coming via visit visa hence the doubt.

thanks


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can call Emirates call center and they will see the OKTB remark in their system.


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess as you have already filled up the form you are already ok to board but t be sure do call emirates


----------



## X-jo (Jul 14, 2014)

i went to the Emirates office in town and gave them my pnr number, they checked and told me i'm Ok To Board and nothing to worry about. 

Thanks guys


----------

